# Moving to Rockhampton



## Nomes79 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm moving to Rockhampton from the UK to start a job there. Any suggestions and good suburbs which are family friendly? Dont mind a commute - speking of what is the traffic like there? 

We will be renting so any advice on how to get approval from the estate agents without loads of cash up front would be good.....

Thanks!!


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

This is Australia and everything is about money here lol, to rent you need to pay a deposit of half the months rent which is usually about 300 dollars a week depending on where your staying, ( that's a cheapish rent by the way) so you have 600 dollars deposit, then you have 1 months rent in advance and 1 months rent to the agency. One thing you must learn here is the Ausies don't take crap from no one and if you don't pay your bills and rent on time they have a system were your black listed aswell as thrown out immediately like the day after, and this is on a record available to all estate agents, they do have a name for it just carnt remember it at the moment, all the estate agents use this system for doing a check on people wanting to rent.

Good luck 
louiseb


----------



## Nomes79 (Jan 14, 2012)

What about international references? As we haven't rented in Australia I was going to provide references from the UK however someone said that they wouldn't accept international references but they weren't too sure.... I will have proof of employment and income for Oz..


----------



## Jeza (Apr 14, 2013)

Nomes79 said:


> What about international references? As we haven't rented in Australia I was going to provide references from the UK however someone said that they wouldn't accept international references but they weren't too sure.... I will have proof of employment and income for Oz..


I hope that's no too big an issue as I've owned my home for the last 7 years so would only be able to do some dodgy references.


----------



## kmarees1986 (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Nomes, did you have much luck in Rockhampton??

I've just moved back with my english hubby waiting for his partner visa, living in Yeppoon.


----------



## Oldgit (Jul 15, 2013)

Nomes79 said:


> I'm moving to Rockhampton from the UK to start a job there. Any suggestions and good suburbs which are family friendly? Dont mind a commute - speking of what is the traffic like there?
> 
> We will be renting so any advice on how to get approval from the estate agents without loads of cash up front would be good.....
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi Nomes
Unless things have changed you will need whats Called 100 pts ID and that is usually a passport and a drivers licence and a bank statement, drivers licence is easy as soon as you get here go to the state govt licensing center in Rockie and exchange your uk one for a Queensland one, its a straight swop, you will need both parts of the UK one and have an address for it to be sent to which can be a mate or a relative for stuff to be sent to you for the first few weeks.
Open a bank account with a Aust bank from UK, we did ours with Commonwealth bank of Australia as they have a london branch ( I would suggest Suncorp after that as the better one), it usually helps in getting a rental if you have a hefty sum in the account to show the agent you are good for the rent, its law here that it's a months rent in advance and one month bond , the bond is held by the state govt and you should get a receipt for it and it will come back to you in a few weeks if you hand the property back in perfect condition.
When you take the property over photograph it so you can prove what condition it is in and check the condition report you get and query anything that isn't listed, usually contracts are for 6 months or a year, I'd suggest 6 months until you find your feet.
Have a look on R**lest*tedotcom (you will have to fill in the missing letters and full stop as it won't let post the address) they have rentals on there for the whole of Oz.
I don't know what the demand is for rentals up there but it might be a bit tight as you're close to the mines and although its a bit of downturn you might find the market is still tight, altho you might find some bargains as people may be breaking their leases due to sackings, break leases are where someone has a 12 month lease say and they wanrt to go early and want someone to take the lease on at a discount, make sure its done thro the agent tho.
We got somewhere when we came by going round to all the agents and introducing ourselves, the smaller agents are best, there are ads in the local newspapers but you deal with the L/L direct and some of them are a bit shonky.


----------

